# Why does mac put all women of color in nc45 ? I need to find my CORRECT shade



## TaiFrancis (Mar 27, 2014)

I recently decided to start using mac foundation because my maybelline fit me foundation makes me too orange...I went to the mac store and they quickly matched me with nc45, it's not my shade at all...of course I can wear it but I want something that looks natural without having to mix...in the middle of my face I have yellow undertones but the perimeter I have red undertones, I'm stuck between a nw40 and nc44...can somebody helpppp !!! My skin tone is very similar to selita ebanks, just a tiny bit lighter...studio fix fluid is the product I'm getting if I just find this damn color lol HELPPP


----------



## michelle79 (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't why NC45 seems to be the "go-to" shade for women of color at most MAC counters. Every time I went to a MAC counter that was the shade they to sell me & it doesn't look right on me. This is part of the reason I don't wear MAC foundations.

  What I can suggest is returning the foundation they gave you & try on a few shades in that range until you find one that suits you. Also you have have access to Instagram do a search for the tags #NC43, #NW42 etc. to see women with that skintone & see if those colors are similar to yours. MAC has so many foundations I'm sure there is one that fits you.


----------



## liba (Mar 27, 2014)

Another thing, not all MAC foundations are created equal. I'm a perfect NC15 in the Mineralize cream compact foundation, but in the liquid Mineralize, NC15 looks wrong and NW20 is a bit deep. If you can't find a good match in the particular foundation formula you're looking at, take a peek at the same colors but in another foundation and it might be a better match right there. Lastly, since you have different tones to different areas of your face, maybe a correcting CC cream or the Natural Radiance, just put on in one or the other area you want to even out will afterwards let you use one shade of foundation all over your whole face. Also, check out Matchmaster (also MAC) since that one will adjust a bit to your skin tone in different parts of your face - I used to think it was too matte for me, but I've been applying it with the large oval MAsterclass brush and it's my favorite lately.


----------



## diaanz (Apr 2, 2014)

I was matched to NW43 although I have yellow undertones and it looks weird! I went back they tried NC45 on me and it looked much better but I was still not very convinced.. I gave up after that and went got myself the MUFE foundation which is perfect or so I think!


----------



## TaiFrancis (Apr 2, 2014)

Idk I think mac would make so much more money if they added more of a color selection


----------



## TaiFrancis (Apr 2, 2014)

liba said:


> Another thing, not all MAC foundations are created equal. I'm a perfect NC15 in the Mineralize cream compact foundation, but in the liquid Mineralize, NC15 looks wrong and NW20 is a bit deep. If you can't find a good match in the particular foundation formula you're looking at, take a peek at the same colors but in another foundation and it might be a better match right there. Lastly, since you have different tones to different areas of your face, maybe a correcting CC cream or the Natural Radiance, just put on in one or the other area you want to even out will afterwards let you use one shade of foundation all over your whole face. Also, check out Matchmaster (also MAC) since that one will adjust a bit to your skin tone in different parts of your face - I used to think it was too matte for me, but I've been applying it with the large oval MAsterclass brush and it's my favorite lately.


 I think I'm gonna try either the studio tech or match master their shades look a lot better


----------



## TaiFrancis (Apr 2, 2014)

michelle79 said:


> I don't why NC45 seems to be the "go-to" shade for women of color at most MAC counters. Every time I went to a MAC counter that was the shade they to sell me & it doesn't look right on me. This is part of the reason I don't wear MAC foundations.  What I can suggest is returning the foundation they gave you & try on a few shades in that range until you find one that suits you. Also you have have access to Instagram do a search for the tags #NC43, #NW42 etc. to see women with that skintone & see if those colors are similar to yours. MAC has so many foundations I'm sure there is one that fits you.


 and the way they go in order with color selection is so weird, idk if it's because I'm new to the mac foundation world or what, but studio fix fluid is deff not for me


----------



## TaiFrancis (Apr 2, 2014)

diaanz said:


> I was matched to NW43 although I have yellow undertones and it looks weird! I went back they tried NC45 on me and it looked much better but I was still not very convinced.. I gave up after that and went got myself the MUFE foundation which is perfect or so I think!


 I heard about mufe foudation, I wanna try nars radiant cream foundation but I don't like how they charge so much for such little product


----------



## diaanz (Apr 2, 2014)

Studio tech and I have a sordid history.. It was my first foundation from MAC but broke me out and I was so disappointed that I threw it out before I knew about the back to mac program.. I could have kicked myself after because I threw out not one but TWO almost full foundation (the MUA convinced me to get two shades!).


----------



## diaanz (Apr 2, 2014)

TBH I used studio fix for just two days and it sort of broke me out but I wasn't sure if it was the foundation itself or coz it was ze time of the month   I have just admired the beautiful and oh so tempting bottles of match master and other one mineral (?!?) bottles from afar. I think MAC base make up and I are star crossed..


----------



## TaiFrancis (Apr 2, 2014)

diaanz said:


> Studio tech and I have a sordid history.. It was my first foundation from MAC but broke me out and I was so disappointed that I threw it out before I knew about the back to mac program.. I could have kicked myself after because I threw out not one but TWO almost full foundation (the MUA convinced me to get two shades!).


 that's the thing, the mac mua convinced me to mix too also but I want one go to foundation that gives me mid coverage and helps with my dry skin areas, idk why but liquid foundation always seems to dry my skin out more and makes me oily, that's why I'm lookin to something new and I'm willing to spend money but I don't wanna waist it or get less than what I'm paying for !


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 2, 2014)

Lol the title of this thread is funny. I'm actually an NC45. Like for real for real.


----------



## TaiFrancis (Apr 2, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Lol the title of this thread is funny. I'm actually an NC45. Like for real for real.


 lol it frustrates me, nc45 should be my color but it's not, it makes me look orange...the pic that I put up I'm wearing maybelline fit me in cappuccino and as you can see it makes me darker


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 2, 2014)

The problem I'm having is with the Mineralize Skinfinish Natural powder. Depending on who I get they say I'm either Medium Deep or Medium Dark. I'm currently using Medium Dark. I feel like Medium Deep makes me look orange!


----------



## TishFerguson (Apr 20, 2015)

Make sure you choose the formula for your skin. Even though the shade ranges may seem like it's good for your skin the formula may be all Wrong and then you will have another issue.  Matchmaster just might be the way to go! Here is some info I know about the products from working with the MAC brand  Matchmaster: Demi-matte finish. It's formula can be used on oily,combo and dry skin. It's also medium coverage. Matchmaster is the best foundation for women of color because we have variations of colors in our face so the technology matchmaster has is to adjust to your natural tones. 





TaiFrancis said:


> I think I'm gonna try either the studio tech or match master their shades look a lot better


----------



## GoddessLyric (Apr 25, 2015)

It's crazy offensive in many ways. The same care and concern for the perfect match needs to be offered to women of color PERIOD Don't you agree?


----------

